# Cannot find correct LED Strip lighting.



## SawantBhai (Aug 27, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Hey all. I have had a set of weatherproof 12V LED Strip lights that go under my camp awning on my 4 wheel drive. These strips were about 500mm long and were incredibly bright for their size. The light colour was a perfect white light. My issue is that due to the size of the housing these strips were encased in, I could not permanently attach them to my awning so I could fold the awning up and just leave them attached.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I have since spent countless dollars and time ordering and researching trying to find the exact same LEDs that are inside the casing as I just want the strip so I can apoxy them to the cross members of the awning, thus giving me enough clearance to just leave them permanently attached when I pack it up.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I am really hoping someone can point me in the right direction and what I am missing in my search for these LED strips.[/FONT]


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 28, 2019)

post pic of the strip you have, big and sharp enough to ID your leds


----------



## Ken_McE (Nov 23, 2019)

SawantBhai said:


> Hey all. I have had a set of weatherproof 12V LED Strip lights that go under my camp awning on my 4 wheel drive.




This is an awning that folds out from the side of your truck?




> These strips were about 500mm long and were incredibly bright for their size. The light colour was a perfect white light.



19" long. Easy. Perfect white. Easy. Did the light have any sort of warmish or coolish tint?




> My issue is that due to the size of the housing these strips were encased in, I could not permanently attach them to my awning so I could fold the awning up and just leave them attached.



Do you care if they attach to the frame or the cloth?





> I have since spent countless dollars and time ordering and researching trying to find the exact same LEDs that are inside the casing as I just want the strip so I can apoxy them to the cross members of the awning, thus giving me enough clearance to just leave them permanently attached when I pack it up.




You'll need a waterproof strip. Easy.




> I am really hoping someone can point me in the right direction and what I am missing in my search for these LED strips.



There are lots of strips that'll work. How much space do they have to fold up into? Is this a 12 volt DC system?


----------

